# Back at it BW...



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

So....it takes exactly 11 minutes to climb down 24 ft and back up 24 ft after you drop your sh!# out of the stand...stay tuned....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Been there done that have the tshirt. Good luck.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck,, try to hang on to your shit now,,, or tie a string around everything,,


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Unknown underneath me a few minutes ago

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

get it do espo. Jason and I taking the day off. time for us to go back to work


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Up a tree in bw myself. Bout broke my leg walking in fell ball deep in on e of them pine holes.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Just spared a life in Alabama. 3 does at about 10 steps. You could hear them chewing leaves.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool man, same spot? Good luck! I will be out for an afternoon session.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

GL guys I will be riding a desk today living vicariously through you


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pancho says stick one


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude....stop it....I almost fell out of my tree....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> Pancho says stick one


Damn that boy could bite into a pumpkin and make a jack-o-lantern....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude come on, i'm eating here! WTF Val? I'm cooking up some Carl's green onion and garlic snausage here at work and you don't show?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I told you last night I was gonna be late!!!!!!! :wink:

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought I heard gruntin....it was my belly....somebody bring me some breakfast up in this piece!!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Damn that boy could bite into a pumpkin and make a jack-o-lantern....


I was thinking he could eat an apple through a picket fence...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That kid still has breakfast in his toofs from last week.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here ya go buddy, this ought to hold you over...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

First pee bottle of the season used...from the looks of it... I might be a little dehydrated...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Back atcha Mikey








Sent from the treestand...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Spike and a doe just came by at 100 yards. Got by but few minutes later they spooked and ran right back where they came from. Wasn't me, wind in perfect. Hmmm.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just had two slipping thru the pines about 80 just got a glimpse of em hope they come this way


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Just let a 3-in spike and his little sister walk. Some bigger deer passing by outta range.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Mid way through that last post, three racked bucks passed about 45yds. Blatted to stop one in the only window but all I had was an ass shot. Turkey launched behind me when I batted. Hope they come back. FUN!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been there too Espo!!! hahaha ya'll slay em brother! I'm home today, gotta rest up from a weekend of 20 hour a day hunting!!!!:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Good luck Espo. Shoot um up. In the office too so living through the post and pics. 
R/Walt

And Mike, not more monkey pics, spit my coffee on the keyboard.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Waffle House sounds so good right now...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep em coming yall im back at my favorite place to be work sike!!! I hate this place wish I was in the woods


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Headed back to the office boys.... Nada...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Headed back to the office boys.... Nada...
> 
> Sent from the treestand...


You gonna hit it again this afternoon ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Pancho says stick one


I bet he's hell on a watermelon.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Enroute!!!! Thanks Uncle Sam!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Been out here all day its hot as hell too


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

All set for the afternoon...ready to rock


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck yall I got a major tranny leak that has to be taken care of. Wasnt major but these last three days of hunting has taken a toll on it


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok...this is pissing me off.... 10 deer so far all out of range....

Dear FWC,
Please allow me to shoot a few does with my rifle. Thanks in advance.

The Ref...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Ok...this is pissing me off.... 10 deer so far all out of range....
> 
> Dear FWC,
> Please allow me to shoot a few does with my rifle. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Sounds like you need some help buddy I'm available after tommorow in the afternoons or all day Friday lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

What the hell are you blowing at???? I know you can't see me and i know you can't smell me....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey! I just noticed something.... I don't see any pine cones in the trees.....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Turkeys just roosted....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Another long shot of 5 yds...it was a bit iffy at that range.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

SON OF A!!!!!! I just got dive bombed!!!!!!

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fink strikes again....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You guys are killing me... Anybody want company tomorrow morning?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Contemplating...

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Shot straight down on her.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

geez.. you guys are like my Hero's


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

All I know is...I'm glad Fink didn't join our club. We wouldn't have any deer left at the end of the year.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I ended up seeing 11...all out of my range...so you know they had to be far....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

If i had 7 pins instead of 5......

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Val...I can help ya on that...got a 7 at the house...or you could just whisper to them...I charge for lessons.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

James Fink said:


> Val...I can help ya on that...got a 7 at the house...or you could just whisper to them...I charge for lessons.


How much ?lol


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You hunt Cantonement or just back to Blackwater?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

skullmount1988 said:


> Up a tree in bw myself. Bout broke my leg walking in fell ball deep in on e of them pine holes.


Well guys my gf and I got in our trees this aftternoon to make a hunt and after sitting for 10 mins we get a phone call from her parents and they told us our 3yo son fell and broke his leg. So been up at the er ever since and he has to have surgery in the AM. He ended up breaking his femur kicking a ball and slipping on it. What's the odds I almost broke my leg this morning. Sure wish it was me in his position instead.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Skull, sorry to hear that hope he gets well soon


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> Well guys my gf and I got in our trees this aftternoon to make a hunt and after sitting for 10 mins we get a phone call from her parents and they told us our son fell and broke his leg. So been up at the er ever since and he has to have surgery in the AM. He ended up breaking his femur kicking a ball and slipping on it.


Thats terrible. I hope your son is ok. Kids heal fast. Good luck


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Well guys my gf and I got in our trees this aftternoon to make a hunt and after sitting for 10 mins we get a phone call from her parents and they told us our 3yo son fell and broke his leg. So been up at the er ever since and he has to have surgery in the AM. He ended up breaking his femur kicking a ball and slipping on it. What's the odds I almost broke my leg this morning. Sure wish it was me in his position instead.


My daughter broke her femur when she was 6 and had to be in a body cast for 6 weeks. Very scary thing, but the doctors are good at Sacred. Please let me know if I can help you with anything.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jspooney said:


> My daughter broke her femur when she was 6 and had to be in a body cast for 6 weeks. Very scary thing, but the doctors are good at Sacred. Please let me know if I can help you with anything.


Yes sir that's what they said. He's been very strong through it so far hasn't cried a tear yet just whines when they mess with it. I've even had him smiling messing with him telling him he's gonna have to wear a pink cast. He said no that's gay he wants camo or blue lol.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Prayers sent up for a pain free night and surgery tomorrow for little skullmount2010. Ill Send one up for anxious parents in the morning also!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow...that ain't cool! At least he seems to be a trooper! Be thinking of yall in the morning and if ya need anything someone somehow can probably help! Just gotta ask!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Contemplating what Val? Pine cones? You are right by the way...weird that there isn't many at all....why is my lic upside down that I sent ya?


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Posted in the wrong spot.


----------

